# Feature request



## 65tweet (Nov 11, 2005)

W1zzard, sorry if you heard this one before but I’ve been meaning to ask for a while. Do you think it’s possible to get a temperature display while running a 3D application? Something like the way fraps displays the FPS in a corner? This makes monitoring and troubleshooting more accurate. The only way that I know of now is to close the program and examine ATI tool’s log file. Thanks for your time.


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 18, 2005)

ALT+TAB will take you out of most games to desktop, quick check and then ALT+TAB to go back again.


----------



## jfb9301 (Nov 19, 2005)

another alternative is a LCD display.  I didn't have one but I had a old PalmPilot sitting around, so I used a program called PalmOrb (which emulates a MatrixOrbital LCD display) and LCD smartie which has a plugin that will take your info from ATItool and display it on the LCD.  I also use speedfan to monitor temps for CPU and other things (there is no plugin to monitor temps from SYStool yet)

So, my free solution allows for real time monitoring of CPU, Chipset, GPU temps, All fanspeeds in my rig, pertinant voltages, CPU loading and memory and network usage.

I could do so much more with this, but to me it's an overclockers dream to be able to monitor the status of my rig with out ever having to alt tab out of any program (or even turn my monitor on) to monitor the status of my rig

though, your HUD display of temp is a rather elegant suggestion for a feature request


----------



## _xhp_ (Nov 24, 2005)

It is more than possible...

RivaTunerStatisticsServer enables you to show textual data (that is any data from rivatuner - temps, fps... Plus it has a nice plugin architecture).

But, it is also possible to make a HUD display - maybe something like the one I made/use  :





Currenty in the beta stage...


----------

